# FR: de / du / de la / des



## loclive

Hello everyone! I majored in French in college, and I'm still confused as to why certain expressions take _de_ while others form _du/de la/des/_etc. For example, _un peu de _. . . where it's always _de _whereas other expressions, i.e. _l'histoire de l'art_, keep the article (le/la/les). Why is it not _histoire d'art_? It's easier to say.

Could someone please clarify? Is it as simple as memorizing the few expressions that take _de_, or does it have to do with meaning?? I am especially perplexed by the words _l'absence de_ and _la perte de_ which appear in a recent translation project. Any advice on these two specific constructions? Would it be _l'absence de ou du desir_? Thanks for your help.

Lo

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. This question is, however, much too broad to be discussed in a single thread. This thread is therefore closed. If you would like to discuss the choice of the article in a particular example, you are welcome to open a new thread (after checking existing discussions).


----------



## OlivierG

Hi, Loclive,

It's a difficult question. As a French speaker, this comes quite naturally, and I haven't to think about it when speaking, so I can be wrong in my explanation.

In your example, both "l'absence de désir" and "l'absence du désir" can be said, but with a slight difference in meaning.

When using "de", it's a matter of quantity. "Désir" is taken as something that can be present in various "quantity" (beaucoup de désir, peu de désir, pas (or "absence de") désir).
When using "du" (replaces "de le"), "désir" is taken as a whole, a concept. It can be present or not.

However, there are probably some other cases in which my explanation doesn't help.  
Probably somebody else here will be able to provide a more complete answer?


----------



## :-)

i didn't understood when do i need to use:
de
de la
du
des

THNX

P.S sorry about the title i read the rules just now [edit]


----------



## RuK

They all mean of or some. I want some butter - butter (beurre) is masculine singular, so du. […]


----------



## femmefee

I hope you understand the basic cntractions: 
de le = du
de les = des...
Now, 
*le and la* are *definite articles* and they mean *a specific thing*. e.g. Je mange *le* formage; Tu manges *de la* glace (ice-cream is f., you use de la)

*du, de la* and *des* are *partitive* *articles*, means some, any, *an unspecified quantity* of something. e.g. Ce magasin vend *du* pain; *des* spaghetti (plural).

However, when an expression of quantity introduces a noun, No article is used. Compare:
Tu manges de la glace.
Tu manges trop de glace.

Hope this helps.


----------



## :-)

thanks it helped
but what about "de" when it appears without "la"
when do i use it?


----------



## femmefee

In a negative construction, the partitive and indefinite articles change to *de*, usually meaning (not) any.
Nous ne voudrions pas *de* lait.
Or if you want to stress the negative aspect:
Je n'ai pas *de* sous.
When the plural indefinite or partitive article is used with an adjective that precedes a noun, des changes to *de*:
J'ai mangé des tomates.


----------



## agrouba

salut,

when shoudl we use du, and when should we use de or de la ?

Meric


----------



## Bix

Bonjour, 

It all depends on your context ... 


"du"  = "de le" , qui n'existe pas. 
Son féminin est "de la" (ou "de l' " si le mot qui suit commence par une voyelle)
-> "La femme du médecin"
-> "Le frère de la directrice"
-> "Le début de l'événement"

Il y a aussi "du" et "de la" utilisé comme article partitif (see definition on fr.wikipedia, I am not allowed to post links yet)
-> "Je voudrais du pain" 
-> "Il voudrait de la farine"
-> "Je voudrais de l'eau"


"De" ou "D' " est utilisé seul quand ce qui suit est indéfini ou fait partie d'une expression : 
-> "J'ai vu beaucoup de gens"
-> "Homme de loi"
-> "Femme de chambre"  (=Maiden, in a hotel)
etc.

Il existe aussi le partitif négatif (et donc indéfini) : 
-> "Il me reste peu de nourriture"

Is that ok ? If not, give us situational examples


----------



## Moana86

Salut,

Quand est-ce qu'on utilise "de" au lieu de "du," "de la" ou "des"?
Par exemple:
politisation *de la* sexualité
droits *de l'*homme
modes *de* vie
risque *d'*exploitation

Je ne vois pas de diffèrence entre l'usage de "de la" dans le premièr exemple et de juste "de" dans le dernier. On ne dirait pas "politicization of *the* sexuality" en anglais, par exemple. On dirait juste "of" et donc "risk d'exploitation" me semble plus logique. Ègalement, il semble que "mode de vie" n'en nécessiterait pas ("lifestyles" et pas "styles of life" ou bien "styles of *the* life"), mais quant aux autres? Aucune idée.

Est-ce que c'est une fonction du nom ou est-ce qu'il y a un règle qu'on suit? Merci d'avance!


----------



## Canard

Ce n'est pas une question de ce qu'on dirait en anglais  mais du fait qu'en français quand on veut parler d'une idée dans un sens plus large, on ajoute l'article. 

Les deux premiers font référence aux idées elle-mêmes de la sexualité ou de l'homme en général: la politisation, mais de la sexualité dans son entier; les droits, mais d'abord l'homme et ses droits à lui. Dans "un risque d'exploitation", il n'est pas question d'une abstraction de l'exploitation (l'idée), mais surtout d'un risque qui est caracterisé par l'exploitation (qualifie le risque).

D'autres exemples:

*La* vie et *la* liberté sont essentielles au bonheur de *l'*homme.

Les problèmes *de remboursement* qu'il a depuis longtemps ont été empirés par son ignorance *des *bonnes manières.

Il y avait un grand danger *de* déflagration.

J'espère que ça éclarcit un peu les choses


----------



## lordterrin

Hello there,

I'm having a lot of trouble knowing when to use the proper partitive.  I thought I understood it, but on the last paper I got back from my teacher most of my mistakes were in regards to this topic.  Let me know over what I think is correct, and then you all can correct me 

de la - used with singular feminine nouns
_je bois de la thé

_du (de le) - used with singluar masculine nouns
_je bois du café

_des - used with fem. and masc. plural nouns
_je mange des poivres 
j'aime des femmes

_d' - (??)used when the noun begins with a vowel sound. 

The thing that I'm trouble on is determining when to use "des" and when to use "d'".  It seems that maybe if the noun following the partitive begins with a vowel sound, you use d', even if it's plural?  I'm not sure...

So I'm not sure in the following example what to use...

des hommes
d'hommes
d'homme


I appreciate your help!

Brian


----------



## BillyTheBanana

lordterrin said:


> de la - used with singular feminine nouns
> _je bois de la limonade  (thé is masculine)_
> 
> du (de le) - used with singluar masculine nouns
> _je bois du café _
> 
> des - used with fem. and masc. plural nouns
> _je mange des poivres  (interesting diet you have)
> j'aime des femmes This sentence is possible, but note that if you're talking about women in general--i.e. I like women--then you want "les" not "des."_


The last bit is somewhat more complex. First of all, d' never replaces des, only de. However, things get a bit tricky when you want to use the partitive immediately after the _preposition _de. In that case, the partitive is simply omitted. For example, you've probably learned the expression "J'ai besoin de" which means "I need." Let's say you want to translate

I need some apples.

At first glance, you might want to say, "J'ai besoin de des pommes." However, because this partitive follows the preposion de, the partitive is dropped and you're left with:

J'ai besoin de pommes.

And of course if the following noun starts with a vowel sound, de becomes d' as in

J'ai besoin d'oranges.

However, let's say you want to refer to some specific apples sitting on the table in front of you that you need, so you want to say "I need the apples." Here is a case where "de + les" = des and you have

J'ai besoin des pommes.

So here you have "des pommes," but it is NOT the partitive. I hope I made the difference clear.

Does that answer your question?


----------



## lordterrin

dude... you are the MAN.  Yes, this answers (most) of my questions.  I am writing a paper and the following two examples were marked incorrect by my teacher, but I'm not sure why.

"..ou un groupe des hommes..."  the _des_ was crossed out an replaced by _d'_, but I'm not sure if it's because _hommes_ starts with a vowel sound, or because _un groupe_ is singular. 

Second, in the phrase "...Ce film m'a causé d'aimer des ordinateurs," the _des_ was crossed out and nothing was given to replace it.  In both cases, the word following _des_ starts with a vowel sound, so I'm confused as to what I am doing wrong.


----------



## Ramya

Hi,
To add on to this, there is another rule with “de”. It can be used only with verbs like “prendre” or “manger”.  Verbs “aimer”, “adorer”, “detester” etc. take only article défini (“le”, “la”, “l’”, “les”) if they stand for something generic.
Eg:  Veux-tu manger quelque chose? - specificity
-  Oui, je mangerai des pommes/de la pomme.
(I shall take some apples/apple)
Aimes-tu les pommes? (Do you like apples) - generality
- Oui, je les aime.
This is why the second phrase of yours does not have any partitive article. It will take “les” and not “des”.
Another important rule shall be with the negative sentence using “de”. In negation, “des” or “de la” or “du” shall change into “de” or “d’”.
For eg: Je ne mange pas de pommes.
Je n’ai pas besoin d’eau.
Hope this helps.. J


----------



## Fred_C

lordterrin said:


> "..ou un groupe des hommes..." the _des_ was crossed out an replaced by _d'_, but I'm not sure if it's because _hommes_ starts with a vowel sound, or because _un groupe_ is singular.


Hi, the "des" was crossed out, because since "un groupe" needs the preposition "de", (a group OF), des cannot be the partitive article, it has got to be the contraction of "de + les".
So, if you say "un groupe des hommes", you mean "a group of the men", which is certainly wrong in your context.
your teacher replaced by "un groupe d'hommes", which is the contraction of "un groupe (de+des) hommes", as Ramya beautifully explained it.

Note :
Ramya said that "des" is the partitive plural, like some grammars do, but other grammars might say that it is the indefinite plural, i.e the plural of "un" or "une". (une pomme -> des pommes : an apple -> apples)

You might want to read these threads:
FR: avoir besoin de, d' / du, de la, des
FR: ne pas <verbe> + article : partitif (du, de la, de l'), défini (le, la, l', les), indéfini (un, une, des) ou "de" ?
They answer exactly the same question as yours.


----------



## gaylep

Salut,

Je voudrais vous demander quand on utilise "de"  vs. "des", par exemple dans la phrase:

Dans un moment *de/du* desespoir, j'ai fume une cigarette. 

Merci d'avance!
Christina


----------



## tie-break

_Dans un moment *de* désespoir, j'ai fumé une cigarette._

_Au bout *du* désespoir, le chemin s'arrête ou remonte._


----------



## itka

_Un moment *de* désespoir
Une heure *de* gloire
Des jours *de* pluie
Des mois *de* travail
Cinq minutes *d'*angoisse
Une seconde *d'*incompréhension
Une semaine *de* vacances au soleil
"Cent Ans *de* Solitude" (Gabriel Garcia Marquez)
_
Toujours "*de*" (ou *d'* devant une voyelle)


----------



## johnp

In these instances the first noun is an expression of quantity and normally just "de/d'" is used.  You can include the definite article, hence du, de la, de l' or des if you need the word *th*e to point out something specific about the expression of quantity.  For example:

a lot of students = beaucoup d'élèves
a lot of *the* students = beaucoup *des* élèves


----------



## tqa

Bonjour a tous
Pour relier les 2  noms, on utilise plutot DE ou DU (masculin) ou DE LA (feminin).
ex1: le jardin DE maison  => je pense que c'est pas correct
le jardin DE LA maison => je pense que c'est incorrect

ex2: module DE compressibilité => correct (je pense)
module DE LA compressibilité => incorrect

D'apres ce que j'ai compris, DE est pour les nom innombrables, et DU ou DE LA pour ceux nombrables. Est ce que c'est bien ca ??

Merci


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour!

"DU" est la contraction de "DE + LE" (*de le n'existe pas en français)

> Le jardin de la mairie
> Le jardin du château (au lieu de *Le jardin de le chateau, incorrect)

                                *  * *

Il existe des articles qu'on appelle "partitifs", car ils permettent de désigner une partie d'un ensemble. Il s'agit toujours de choses indénombrables: on parle d'un tout, dont on extrait une partie.

 - on utilise *"du" ou "de la" comme article partitif devant un nom commençant par une consonne : "du" devant un nom masculin, et "de la" devant un nom féminin.*
_Il prend du beurre, du pain, du fromage. Il vous reste du temps. Elle a acheté du vin. Il vous faudra du plâtre et du ciment. Il y a du vent ce matin..._
_Il a demandé de la farine, de la pâte à tarte et de la semoule. Il y aura de la pluie demain. Elle a de la curiosité et de la patience. Je voudrais acheter de la peinture et de la colle._

- *on utilise "de l'" devant un nom qui commence par une voyelle, masculin ou féminin.*
Elle utilise de l'huile. Il y a de l'or et de l'ambre dans ce bijou. Il lui faut de l'ocre et de l'orange pour terminer sa toile.

- *Quand la chose dans laquelle on prélève une partie est toujours désignée au pluriel *(les rillettes, par exemple > on ne dit pas *une rillette), *on emploi l'article pluriel "des".*
_Elle mange des rillettes toutes la journée._


----------



## poliphili

You seem to be asking about *de* (+ *du*, *de la*) as a preposition not a partitive. That is, you are wondering about phrases that translate as "The garden *of* the house" or "the house *of* wood".

In this case, *du* or *de la* are used without indeterminate articles when what follows is a particular thing which can be pointed to (the house, for example). "Le jardin de la maison", "Le coin de la rue", "Le café du coin". As an English speaker, the way to check if your example falls in this category is to ask yourself if you can construct the form XX's YY. For example, "the house's garden", "the street's corner", "the corner's café".

On the other hand, *de* alone is used when what follows is abstract (cannot be pointed to), or is a proper noun "la maison *de* bois", "la voiture *de* course", "la maison *de* Jean-Yves". Here, except for in the case of the proper noun, we can't construct the form XX's YY. It doesn't make sense to say "the wood's house" or "the race's car".

I hope this helps!

jk


----------

